# Dirty work ...



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

In a doorless bathroom where i'd just set the fixtures
I was reaching round the back of the WC pan concentrating on replacing some rubber base board when the i heard the sound of someone peeing. I looked up and there was a guy peeing into the bowl almost above my head.

I jumped up, and was so startled and angry that i almost sparked him but one look at his dead eyes and the stench of alcohol coming off him allowed me to take in this unsteady swaying drunk for what he was.

Saying nothing i packed my gear and left him still swaying and lurching over the pan. Downstairs the householder and three more drunks were staggering about.
Brushing off some "have a drink" nonsense from one of them i quit the job and refused to return. 



Back home still angry and weirdly feeling humiliated somehow, my girlfriend quietly said "now you get an idea of what women sometimes feel after encounters with scum like that".
For what its worth i'm glad i didn't hit him - no credit in sucker punching a drunk (or anyone else) but i was sure mad for a few days.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Well this sounds interesting lol. What's the backstory on the job?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Bright side is he didn't pee on you. Drunk aim can be waaay off.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I was at a high school party once totally blitzed pissing on the back of a girl's head while she was puking in the toilet. I ended up making out with her that night. Ahhhh glory days.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> i was at a high school party once totally blitzed pissing on the back of a girl's head while she was puking in the toilet. I ended up making out with her that night. Ahhhh glory days.


tmi!!!!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> I was at a high school party once totally blitzed pissing on the back of a girl's head while she was puking in the toilet. I ended up making out with her that night. Ahhhh glory days.


Must have been blitzed to make out with a chick that smelled like puke and pee. You know you're the reason she's into golden showers now.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> tmi!!!!


 That's what I was thinking.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> .... Ahhhh glory days.


Wholly Crap! You mean it has been downhill from there? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I was at a high school party once totally blitzed pissing on the back of a girl's head while she was puking in the toilet. I ended up making out with her that night. Ahhhh glory days.


What the hell?? I don't know what to say about this...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I was at a high school party once totally blitzed pissing on the back of a girl's head while she was puking in the toilet. I ended up making out with her that night. Ahhhh glory days.


Were you in the Marine corp? This sounds like something a Marine would do


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Wholly Crap! You mean it has been downhill from there? :laughing::laughing:


Now, that there is funny.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I was at a high school party once totally blitzed pissing on the back of a girl's head while she was puking in the toilet. I ended up making out with her that night. Ahhhh glory days.












Ahhhh good times.....:laughing:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> My friend was at a high school party once totally blitzed pissing on the back of a girl's head while she was puking in the toilet. He ended up making out with her that night. He really misses the glory days.


Fixed it for you Gear! Lol


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

89plumbum said:


> Fixed it for you Gear! Lol


Good call but it's a little late now. lol


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Those stories made my evening........lmao Thank you!!!


----------

